# This Is One Big-o Yote 100 Lbs +



## Wetlandhunter (Jun 7, 2005)

http://www.snopes.com/photos/animals/coyote.asp


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

DId you read the print or just look at the picture?


----------



## Slick fishing (Sep 25, 2002)

wow sweet, to bad some one got that big boy.. Cya Slick

PICTURE


----------



## BVW (Jul 25, 2002)

LOl, 
That is NOT a Coyote, It's on Snopes which dispells common internet myths. 
It was Neutered, so it was someone's pet, it is believed to be a wolf dog hybred, just read below the pic.
Thanks-
BVW


----------



## soggybtmboys (Feb 24, 2007)

Was it just me, or did the rest of ya miss big foot sitting on the stump in the background shaving in a hand mirror?:lol:


----------



## Slick fishing (Sep 25, 2002)

soggybtmboys said:


> Was it just me, or did the rest of ya miss big foot sitting on the stump in the background shaving in a hand mirror?:lol:



No I did not see bigfoot in the picture and if that is a hybred dog how did they get him to lay down on his side like that:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Cya Slick


----------



## Wetlandhunter (Jun 7, 2005)

ESOX said:


> DId you read the print or just look at the picture?


Yes I did but being able to take something like that would be a trophy.


----------



## Wetlandhunter (Jun 7, 2005)

soggybtmboys said:


> Was it just me, or did the rest of ya miss big foot sitting on the stump in the background shaving in a hand mirror?:lol:


 
shh dont tell on me.


----------



## soggybtmboys (Feb 24, 2007)

A trophy is in the eye of the taker I suppose. However, there are limits. "Taking" a domestic, hybrid, loose or feral dog is not something that most of us would qualify as a 'trophy', or anything to put forth in a forum as such. Just my .02 cents.

By the way, did ya happen to see the pink elephant in there too?


----------



## Wetlandhunter (Jun 7, 2005)

soggybtmboys said:


> A trophy is in the eye of the taker I suppose. However, there are limits. "Taking" a domestic, hybrid, loose or feral dog is not something that most of us would qualify as a 'trophy', or anything to put forth in a forum as such. Just my .02 cents.
> 
> By the way, did ya happen to see the pink elephant in there too?


Well if i was out coyote hunting in southern Michigan and I seen that I would not say "PSS DOGGY ARE YOU A HYBRID DOG".If I was hunting in a wolf area it would of been different and let it by.


----------



## soggybtmboys (Feb 24, 2007)

I am not saying I would not whack it if I were hunting coyotes, just saying does a hybrid dog really qualify as a 'trophy' or just something noteworthy, thats all.:16suspect


----------



## Wetlandhunter (Jun 7, 2005)

soggybtmboys said:


> I am not saying I would not whack it if I were hunting coyotes, just saying does a hybrid dog really qualify as a 'trophy' or just something noteworthy, thats all.:16suspect


It was not known at the time it was shot the it was a hybrid dog only after the fact.It does not look like the average dog we all see everyday out hunting.If I knew it was a hybrid dog that I knew someone in town owned no I would not shoot it.Knowing the are not legal to own in Michigan.


----------



## soggybtmboys (Feb 24, 2007)

I get what you are saying, I am saying I would whack it. I am just saying I don't think I myself would call it a trophy...thats all, and even if I knew there was someone with a wolf/dog hybrid, and it was out in the woods and appeared feral, you are darn right I would definitely whack it......those of us with children don't want animals such as that walking about freely.


----------



## Wetlandhunter (Jun 7, 2005)

soggybtmboys said:


> I get what you are saying, I am saying I would whack it. I am just saying I don't think I myself would call it a trophy...thats all, and even if I knew there was someone with a wolf/dog hybrid, and it was out in the woods and appeared feral, you are darn right I would definitely whack it......those of us with children don't want animals such as that walking about freely.


I agree.Check this mess of yotes out they took 8 in one day.
http://www.realtree.com/forums/showflat.php/Cat/0/Number/1155742/an/0/page/2#Post1155742


----------



## soggybtmboys (Feb 24, 2007)

Wow, nice mess of yotes.


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

That one has been going on a long time now...


----------



## gregm (Feb 13, 2002)

I didn't see Bigfoot or the pink elephant but I did the Michigan Cougar in the background .
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
. :evilsmile :evilsmile :evilsmile


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

That pic has been around for a couple of years now and rumor has it that it has been photo shopped?


----------

